# How much for a 97 240sx?



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

I just came across a 5 speed 97 240sx se with 138,000 miles on it. The interior is in excellent condition, and exterior is in good shape except for a dent in the front left fender. It also might need new brakes. Other then that its in really good condition. The car was never modded and everything is bone stock. What do you guys think would be a good price to pay for this car?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

$6k. maybe less, high milage, needs brakes(time for 300zx upgrade).


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

and a DET swap...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

look it up.... http://www.kbb.com


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

To me if there's no rust, everything else can be fixed, whether it's high mileage, body damage, parts replacement like brakes or watever.


----------



## ProjectS15 (Nov 6, 2003)

i bought my 97 for 5290
it had 104K miles on it and everything worked
now it has 116k miles and everything still works + some more suspension goodies Nissan didnt give me >P :fluffy:


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

ProjectS15 said:


> i bought my 97 for 5290
> it had 104K miles on it and everything worked
> now it has 116k miles and everything still works + some more suspension goodies Nissan didnt give me >P :fluffy:


Was it an SE?

97 - 98 SE's are going to run $10k in great shape on average. You can sometimes snag them close to $8k....beaters and the like are still in the $6-7k range usually.

Non-SE's I have seen for 4500-6000, many beat, but many really nice too.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i would say about 6k for it. it surprises me sometimes when i hear the mileage some cars have. i have a 92 240sx coupe and it only has 65,800 miles, but that could be because i store mine every winter (for like 6 months) or im just a loser and i dont go anywhere


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

240s are cars worth storing!


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, i paid 3k for my 97 SE in almost perfect condition w/ 134k on it, runs like a charm, girl driven other than the first 50k that was driven by some old man. I got such an awesome deal  If you go to carsearch4u.com or somthing like that (google it) they have some good deals. i looked at them up until the point i got mine. Expect to pay no less than 4k for one in good condition unless u know a friend that will cut you a deal. but dont pay over 6k unless the condition is great or it has mods, especially if it is getting up into the hiiiigh mileage. just my 2cents


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

alkemyst said:


> Was it an SE?
> 
> 97 - 98 SE's are going to run $10k in great shape on average. You can sometimes snag them close to $8k....beaters and the like are still in the $6-7k range usually.
> 
> Non-SE's I have seen for 4500-6000, many beat, but many really nice too.


10K??? don't smoke crack. i can pick up a clean 97 se for 3k..i got hook ups


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Journer said:


> lol, i paid 3k for my 97 SE in almost perfect condition w/ 134k on it, runs like a charm, girl driven other than the first 50k that was driven by some old man. I got such an awesome deal  If you go to carsearch4u.com or somthing like that (google it) they have some good deals. i looked at them up until the point i got mine. Expect to pay no less than 4k for one in good condition unless u know a friend that will cut you a deal. but dont pay over 6k unless the condition is great or it has mods, especially if it is getting up into the hiiiigh mileage. just my 2cents


 that website is for england(based on the fact that the site is carsearch4u.co.uk), i don't think that have cars here.


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> 10K??? don't smoke crack. i can pick up a clean 97 se for 3k..i got hook ups


If you could pick up a clean 97 SE for $3k why don't you and just resell them DAILY for book value (around $7500 I think).

I guess your version of clean could be the reason why.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cuss he's lying


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> that website is for england(based on the fact that the site is carsearch4u.co.uk), i don't think that have cars here.


 sorry, lol, heres the addy

www.carsearch4u.net based out of Clearwater, FL but they ship nationwide...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> cuss he's lying


you need to get a clue and shut the hell up. all you do is run your mouth. you dont know shit about cars or your 240. go sell it to someone who deserves it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Journer said:


> sorry, lol, heres the addy
> 
> www.carsearch4u.net based out of Clearwater, FL but they ship nationwide...


 no problem


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Kelly Blue Book Buyer's Price.... 

This quote is for a 97 with 138,000 miles and assuming it's an SE model which is worth more... 

-Alex B.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Loki said:


> cuss he's lying


my dad is an alumni of nation's #1 rated ( 9 years in a row ) international management graduate school. people from all over the world come to the school and most of these kids are rich as hell. bmw, mercedes, porsche all over the place. because my dad is an alumni, he gets a pretty good deal on whatever's up for sale on the school website. quit talking shat when you don't know anything. i really could get a clean s14 around 3grand and my dad and i are considering it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and what school is this?


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you need to get a clue and shut the hell up. all you do is run your mouth. you dont know shit about cars or your 240. go sell it to someone who deserves it.


Damn is the other guy your boifurendo? :banhump:


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> my dad is an alumni of nation's #1 rated ( 9 years in a row ) international management graduate school. people from all over the world come to the school and most of these kids are rich as hell. bmw, mercedes, porsche all over the place. because my dad is an alumni, he gets a pretty good deal on whatever's up for sale on the school website. quit talking shat when you don't know anything. i really could get a clean s14 around 3grand and my dad and i are considering it


WTF does that have to do with people willing to lower their price on a car for your dad because he is alumni. You are the one delusional. 

What's the college? I don't think it's #1 overall, perhaps for size, demographic or something...I am guessing this one http://www.t-bird.edu/students/degree_prog/mbaim/index.htm

saying $3,000 for a S14 (base 95) is alot different than what you said about getting a great 97 SE for 3000....

You do realize most here are laughing hysterically at you. :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

alkemyst said:


> WTF does that have to do with people willing to lower their price on a car for your dad because he is alumni. You are the one delusional.
> 
> What's the college? I don't think it's #1 overall, perhaps for size, demographic or something...I am guessing this one http://www.t-bird.edu/students/degree_prog/mbaim/index.htm
> 
> ...


1. who the hell are you?? fuk off noob
2. not many ppl know about tbird and how cheap you could get stuff for. i'm sorry that ppl spend more money due to bad research.
3. who said it was a college? and yes, the school's name is thunderbird
4. sorry for the misunderstanding but 10k for a kouki s14 se is still highway robbery
5. once again, fuk off noob


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> 1. who the hell are you?? fuk off noob
> 2. not many ppl know about tbird and how cheap you could get stuff for. i'm sorry that ppl spend more money due to bad research.
> 3. who said it was a college? and yes, the school's name is thunderbird
> 4. sorry for the misunderstanding but 10k for a kouki s14 se is still highway robbery
> 5. once again, fuk off noob



i'm with him, seeming as how i paid 3k for my 97 SE thats in near perfect condition...  you just have to know where to shop and buy when the time is right...and if you know people at all, that helps a great deal. The same person that sold me their 97 se for 3k was going to sell it to one of my freinds for 4k because they didn't know him.


----------

